# Food Pictures



## Fujito (Oct 25, 2011)

I posted some of my work a 8 months ago http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/commercial-product-photography/232074-japanese-food-shots.html

Since then I feel that I've improved a lot. Here are some pictures from last week:






















Thanks for looking! I'm looking to get the Canon 100 2.8L macro to make things more interesting. Right now I'm using a 70-200 2.8L. It's not ideal, but I only have that and the 16-35 2.8L.


----------



## BergenPhotography (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks amazing, I am so hungry now!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

Just looking I want to eat!!!  The japanese know how to do food!  The only thing that I don't like about the photos is #2 the white stuff in the back ground is distracting.  The first one is my favorite and the last one I want to eat so bad Creme brulee is my favorite!  Looks like it might be chocoloate...


----------



## Fujito (Oct 25, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Just looking I want to eat!!! The japanese know how to do food! The only thing that I don't like about the photos is #2 the white stuff in the back ground is distracting. The first one is my favorite and the last one I want to eat so bad Creme brulee is my favorite! Looks like it might be chocoloate...



The white stuff is a seaweed garnish, but I can see how that can be distracting. Thanks for your input. The last one is chocolate creme brulee. My father is the chef and I'm the sous/sushi chef and I've been making the creme brulee since I was 14 haha.

But to clarify what the items are:
1. Grilled octopus over soba noodles
2. Colossal stone crab claws
3. live scallop sushi
4. chocolate creme brulee


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

Live scallop?  I think you mean raw, it doesn't look alive.  It's hard to find a good sushi chef in the states, they seem to be the best in LA.  Where in Japan are you?  Have you heard of the Yamazakis?


----------



## Fujito (Oct 25, 2011)

My father is from Kyoto. The scallops are alive. We get the scallops in their shells. The sushi pulsates for a little after cutting it.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool, now that's real sushi!!!  Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very good work!!!


----------



## Fujito (Nov 3, 2011)

The lime got a bit blown out in the one pic

Live Uni





Kobe beef sushi with seared Foie Gras





Dobin Hot Pot





Japanese Matsutake mushrooms. We can do a lot with these. They are very meaty mushrooms, as well as expensive.





Salmon Ceviche with yuzu tobiko in a yuzu passion fruit sauce





And a picture from NYC last weekend.


----------



## bazooka (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice work man, I don't think I'd ever eat any of that stuff, but you made it look nice.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow very much delicious food looking so yummy food........


----------



## dsquared (Nov 10, 2011)

Like them... But I have noticed in this photo you have some stains on container http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6100/6264066045_390aa838b1_b.jpg


----------



## Fujito (Nov 10, 2011)

dsquared said:


> Like them... But I have noticed in this photo you have some stains on container http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6100/6264066045_390aa838b1_b.jpg


Yeah, I noticed that when I saw it on the computer. Didn't catch it on the camera's review screen or while setting it up. 

The Kobe Foie Gras picture got a lot of praise from my customers. I also sold a lot of it that weekend and I attribute the awareness to the email/facebook where I used the picture. I had several customers that told me that once they saw that picture they knew they had to come in and order it.


----------



## Fujito (Nov 10, 2011)

Takoyaki


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks great!  I don't like seafood myself, but your photos almost make them look tasty!  LOL


----------



## Fujito (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue Fin Ootoro







A picture I'm using to promote our catering services


----------



## BastiaanImages (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm impressed with the lighting. Did you use any spots/flashes?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 23, 2011)

Mmmm my favorite food guy is back.  Great photos!


----------



## Fujito (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a new lens--Canon 100mm f2.8 L IS macro.
I took it for a test run today.


----------



## Fujito (Nov 24, 2011)

BastiaanImages said:


> I'm impressed with the lighting. Did you use any spots/flashes?



I use a 430EX flash hooked up to a light stand, umbrella, and pocket wizards. I use some folded copy paper as reflectors.


----------



## Fujito (Nov 24, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Mmmm my favorite food guy is back.  Great photos!



Thanks!


----------



## Fujito (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish I used a larger f/ for this one, but oh well.


----------



## Stanza (Jan 5, 2012)

Just WOW!


----------



## dwiyudanto (Jan 9, 2012)

woow!! looks wonderful....
the colour is so natural.


----------



## Fujito (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Yum! You do a great job!!!! I love your pics!


----------



## Fujito (Feb 25, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:


> Yum! You do a great job!!!! I love your pics!



Thank you. Here's a recent one for a special we did this weekend. This dish is amazing.


----------



## JohnS. (Feb 26, 2012)

My mouth was watering the entire thread. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Rosy (Mar 3, 2012)

Fujito said:


> Takoyaki



are you using flash?  off camera/diffused???


----------



## Rosy (Mar 3, 2012)

Fujito said:


> BastiaanImages said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed with the lighting. Did you use any spots/flashes?
> ...


where are you positioning the lights - are you using only one light source?


----------



## CW_GTI (Mar 4, 2012)

I just look at your pictures while I eat ramen and pretend this is what I'm eating.


----------

